# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Mahabat Cumhuriyeti Palavrasi

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

MAHABAT CUMHURİYETİ PALAVRASI 
Kürt bölücülerin önemli iddialarından biri de "Mahabat Cumhuriyeti"dir. Ne zaman gerçeği söyleseniz, "Tarihte hiç bir zaman bir Kürt milleti olmadı, Kürt devleti olmadı, Kürt medeniyeti yoktur, Kürt edebiyatı yoktur, Kürtler'in ortak bir dili de yoktur. Kürtler'e ait bir tek anıt, bir tek dikilitaş, bir tek yazılı kitabe yoktur," deseniz, hemen Mahabat Cumhuriyeti'ni öne sürerler. 

Kürtler'in devlet kurma faaliyeti daima içinde yaşadıkları ülkenin işgali sırasında, kendi devletlerine ihanet şeklinde ve işgalcilerin desteği ile i olmuştur. Ve tabii başarıya ulaşamamıştır. Irak'ta Amerikan işgali ve desteği ile Talabani ve Barzani'nin sözümona kurduğu iki ayrı uyduruk federe devlet gibi, Mahabat Cumhuriyeti'de o dönemde İran'ı işgal eden Ruslar ve İngilizler'in sayesinde sözümona kurulmuş idi. 

Biz bu konuda daha fazla bir şey söylemeyeceğiz... Bakın bir Kürt sitesinde Kürtler'in kendisi bu konuda, IRAK-İRAN KüRDİSTANI VE İşBİRLİĞİ, İHANETLER KISIR DüNGüSü başlığı altında ne diyor... İfade bozukluğunun kusuruna bakmazsanız tabii... 

- "... 1941ğde İranğın kuzeyinden Sovyetler Birliği İranğa girerken, güneyden de İngilizler tarafından işgal edildi." 

- "Bu tarihten sonra Sovyetler Birliğiğnin çabalarıyla Kürt aydınlarının başını çektiği örgütlenmeler hızla yayıldı. Bu çalışmalar sonucunda Komelğe Jiyanewğey Kürdistan (Kürdistan Diriliş Topluluğu) kuruldu. Bu örgütlenme daha sonra 1945 yılında Kürdistan Demokrat Partisiğne dönüşerek tüm örgütlenme faaliyetlerini tek çatı altında topladı." 

- "Gerek uluslararası koşullar, gerekse İran içlerine kadar Sovyet birliklerinin girmesi ve Kürtlere açık destek vermesi, Kürt ulusal hareketi için tarihi bir fırsattı." 

- "Sonuçta bu koşullar değerlendirilerek 22 Ocak 1946ğda Mahabat Kürt Cumhuriyeti ilan edildi. Kadı Muhammed kurulan Cumhuriyetin Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan ise Bükan aşireti önde gelenlerinden Hacı Baba şeyh idi. Bakanlar kurulu daha çok aşiret önde gelenlerinden ya da akrabalarından oluşmuştu. Böylece Mahabat Cumhuriyeti aşiret ilişkileri temeline dayalı bir yapıyla kurulmuş oluyordu." 

- "Aynı yıllarda Irakğta ayaklanmış olan Molla Mustafa Barzani de, Irak iktidarının saldırıları karşısında İranğa geçerek cumhuriyete katılır... Elinde bulunan iyi yetişmiş üç bin kişilik askeri güçle, cumhuriyetin askeri gücünü oluşturur. Kendisi de orduyu yöneten dört generalden biri olarak atanır." 

-" İran Kürdistan Demokrat Partisiğnin kurulmasından kısa bir süre sonra Molla Mustafa Barzani partinin bir kolunun da Irakğta kurulması için adamları aracılığıyla çalışmalara başladı..." 

-"Barzani başkanlığındaki bir komisyonca hazırlanan bildiri Irakğtaki Kürt gruplarına iletilerek Irak Kürdistan Demokrat Partisiğnin gerekliliği anlatılır." Bu görüşmeler sonucunda Rızgariye Kurd ve şoreş partilerinin de katılımıyla IKDP kurulur. Partinin başkanlığına Molla Mustafa Barzani getirilir." 

- "Kürt halkının özgücünden çok, uluslararası dengelere dayanan ve Sovyetler Birliğiğnin açık desteği ile kurulmuş olan Mahabat Cumhuriyeti fazla uzun ömürlü olmadı. Savaşın sona ermesi ile, üzerinde yükseldiği zeminin sallanmaya ve uluslararası dengelerin değişmeye başlaması cumhuriyet için sonun başlangıcı oldu. üzellikle Sovyetler Birliğiğnin askeri güçlerini bölgeden çekmesi ile İngiliz emperyalizminin desteklediği İran şah rejiminin saldırıları karşısında, 5 Aralık 1946ğda, Mahabat Kürt Cumhuriyeti kısa ömrünü doldurarak yıkıldı." 

- "Mahabat Kürt Cumhuriyetiğnin yıkılışındaki temel etkenler, feodal toplumsal yapı, aşiret ilişkileri, kendi özgücünden çok güçlü bir devlete sırtını dayama isteğidir. Güven yerine önyargılardan kaynaklanan ihtiyatlılık, ilişkilerin temel biçimi olmuştur." 

- "Irakğtan gelerek Mahabat Kürt Cumhuriyetiğne katılan Barzanilerğin durumu buna örnektir. Barzaniler Irakğtan geldikleri için askeri olarak kabul görmelerine karşın, politik hiyerarşi içerisinde yer alamamışlardır. Ortak ulusal çıkarların değil, feodal aşiret çıkarlarının temel alındığı böylesi bir birlik, adı devlet de olsa zor karşısında dağılmaya mahkumdur!.. Nitekim İran şahığnın saldırıları karşısında birçok aşiret lideri şahla uzlaşma yollarını ararlar. Ancak bu uzlaşmacı eğilimler hatta öteden beri şahla işbirliği içerisinde olanlar bilindiği halde, bunlara yönelik hiçbir tavır geliştirilmemiş cezalandırma yoluna gidilmemiştir." 

Biz ne dedik?.. Kürtler devlet kuramaz... Kürtler bir araya gelemez... Nitekim Irak'ta bile gelemiyorlar. Süleymaniye'de Talabani'nin, Dahuk'ta Barzani'nin "devlet"i var!.. 

Sovyetler çekilince Mahabat Cumhuriyeti iskambil kağıdından ev gibi yıkılıverdi!.. Bakalım, Amerikalılar çekilince, ortada bir "kürt" devleti kalacak mı? 

***
email: [email protected]

----------

